# veni vidi vici



## aefrizzo

<< veni vidi vici >>

Salvete omnes.
The release of his last album by the USA rapper Pitbull has been commented on with the sentence: " I came I saw* I conquered".* Nothing to object, as strong and  concise as the Cesar's reported one. This translation is also offered by Wiki. I do not want to be a nuisance but just wonder if other verbs would be that inappropriate (to win, to overcome?) 
Thanks.


----------



## wandle

They would be less appropriate to the occasion of Caesar's utterance (the battle of Zela, 47 BC).
It was not just a battle, it was the completion of a campaign in one battle. 
It achieved at a stroke the subjugation of the small kingdom of Pontus, which in turn was just one episode in Caesar's taking over of the Roman world.


----------



## aefrizzo

Thank you, Wandle for your answer as well as the hystorical details.
 At this point though I am again in a trouble. The most usual italian translation I can remember (Venni, vidi, *vinsi*, commas mines) seems to me to be a little rough.
 Is your italian deep enough to suggest a verb more appropriate (or less generic) than *vincere*?


----------



## wandle

No, I am afraid not.


----------



## aefrizzo

Thanks anyway, Wandle.
Of course any latin-italian speaker shall be welcome.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, aer.

"Non ho capito se stai cercando un verbo inglese più brillante di "conquer", ma d'altra parte tu stesso dici "_Nothing to object, as strong and concise as Ø Ca__esar's reported one._"

Poi dici "_I  ...  wonder if other verbs would be that inappropriate_" (cioè ti chiedi se altri verbi sarebbero altrettanto inappropriati/inadatti [quanto _conquer_?]) 

Da ultimo, cerchi un verbo meno generico di _vincere _per la versione italiana_._ 

Potrà anche esserci, ma perché spezzare la "fortunata" combinazione di tre verbi brevi, eloquenti e per giunta fedeli all'allitterazione dell'originale? La mia impressione è che la traduzione italiana, per una volta, sia altrettanto granitica e sintetica del latino.

GS


----------



## aefrizzo

Grazie, Giorgio, ti aspettavo .
Vediamo se in italiano riesco a spiegarmi meglio.
Wandle ha spiegato ineccepibilmente perché in questo caso to conquer è più appropriato di (ad es.) to win  (che io da barbaro avrei usato, perché mi suonava meglio).
Allora mi chiedo se e perché la traduzione italiana (bella, indimenticabile, irrinunciabile) rinunzia ad esplicitare come in inglese la reale portata di quella vittoria. Solo per questione di fortuna letteraria? Mi va benissimo. Ma se tu volessi fare le pulci a questa traduzione (anche senza proporne la rimozione) quale verbo sceglieresti, invece di vincere?
(di recente qualcuno l'ha fatto per T.Mann, perché non Svetonio?)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, aerfrizzo  , se proprio dovessi farle le pulci, penso che—dato che adesso parliamo una lingua diversa—magari userei dei Passati Prossimi. Questo sacrificherebbe inevitabilmente la magistrale sintesi del latino, ma accorcerebbe anche la distanza fra il tempo degli eventi e il quello dell'enunciazione, rendendo l'impresa ancor più fulminea.
Quanto al verbo invece, non potrei rinunciare a "vincere".

GS 

Aggiungo che non ho mai capito perché in inglese si usi "conquered", verbo transitivissimo ma usato in modo assoluto. "Vincere" non è più onnicomprensivo, forse?


----------



## aefrizzo

Trying to summarize.
We are faced with two time-honoured unsinkable translations. They differ mainly for the choice of the third verb.
 The english one (post#1, *to conquer*) seems to better adhere to the fall-out of the event (post#2) 
In the italian one (post#3)* "vincere"* cannot be renounced (post#8).
Thank you, *Wandle*. Thank you, *Giorgio*.
Sorry for my idle questions.


----------

